# Lawn Bowls Scoreboard



## mrpowerup (Sep 14, 2019)

mrpowerup submitted a new resource:

Lawn Bowls Scoreboard - Lawn Bowls Scoreboard



> Lawn Bowls Scoreboard



Read more about this resource...


----------



## mrpowerup (May 21, 2020)

mrpowerup updated Lawn Bowls Scoreboard with a new update entry:

Lawn Bowls Scoreboard V2



> Now with much simpler to setup.
> 
> Add image from the bars  folder
> to your scene.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mrpowerup (Jul 16, 2020)

mrpowerup updated Lawn Bowls Scoreboard with a new update entry:

Lawn Bowls Scoreboard 3



> New TrueFont manger.
> Customizer reconfigure for easier editing.
> New text outline features.
> V4 in testing.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MattsJacksandBalls (Aug 25, 2022)

MrPowerUp.  Is the scoreboard accessible to edit via a text field. I'm running a Mac so a windows program is no help to me.


----------

